# AMD mit Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine: Wird das Nvidia PhysX Monopol fallen?



## ikarus_can_fly (8. März 2010)

Wie sich nun bestätigt, arbeitet AMD nun mit PixeLux zusammen an der Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine 
(im folgenden DMM2 genannt) für die quelloffene Bullet Engine (Physikberechnung), einen eigenen Standard aus.

An dieser eigenen offenen Physik-Lösung arbeitet AMD seid einiger Zeit , diese werden direkt als Berechnung auf Grafikkarten
zum Einsatz kommen. Physik-Engine Bullet wird das Ganzen genannt.

Mit der kommenden Engine wird es bald möglich sein, Physikberechnungen direkt in die Spiele zu integrieren. 
So können nun auch Physik-Berechnungen per OpenCL oder DirectCompute verarbeitet werden.

Laut AMD Chief Technology Officer der Grafikkartenabteilung ist es mit der DMM 2 dann möglich, eine problemlose
Integration der Bullet Physics in die Engine zu ermöglichen. Vor allem der breitere Einsatzbereich und
die Sicherstellung, dass auf jeden System unabhängig von der Hardware-Konfiguration diese Engine lauffähig sein wird,
liegt im besonderen Focus.

Quelle:
AMD mit Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine: Angriff auf Nvidia´s PhysX?


UPDATE:

Nun meldet sich nun auch AMD-Chef Richard Huddy zu Thema Nvidias PhysX zu Wort.

Jetzt kritisiert AMD-Manager Huddy Nvidias Physik-Technologie mit der Begründung: 
die Mittel die zum Erfolg von PhysX geführt haben, sind mehr als fragwürdig!

Investitionen und Werbung für Spiele mit PhysX werden im Rahmen des TWIMTBP-Programms*
zwar von nVidia unterstütz, doch im  Gegenzug dafür sind die Entwickler dazu gezwungen PhysX in Ihre Spiele zu integrieren.

Ausser dem Entwickler-Studio Epic ist kein Entwicklerstudio erfreut die PhysX in Ihre Spiele integrieren zu müssen,
obwohl nVidia indirekt dafür zahlt.

Die erfolgreiche Portierung ihrer quelloffenen Bullet-Physik in Zusammenarbeit mit PixeLux auf die Schnittstellen OpenCL und
DirektCompute wurde auf einer Pressemitteilung bekannt gegeben.

Die Spiele-Entwickler und Wir haben es in der Hand, ob es eine Physik-Engine für alle geben wird.

AMD beginnt mit der Überzeugungsarbeit schon auf der kommenden Game Developers Conference.

Quelle:
AMD-Manager Richard Huddy kritisiert Nvidia´s PhysX

* The way it's meant to be played (diese Liste von Spielen gehören zum TWIMTBP Programm)


Dank an Explosiv für die neuen Updates.


----------



## windows (8. März 2010)

Endlich eine Alternative zu PhysX


----------



## jaramund (8. März 2010)

jop und wird sich hoffentlich besser durchsetzen - von vorteil wäre es wenn amd und nvidia sich vllt doch mal einigen könnten


----------



## windows (8. März 2010)

jaramund schrieb:


> jop und wird sich hoffentlich besser durchsetzen - von vorteil wäre es wenn amd und nvidia sich vllt doch mal einigen könnten


Ich denke bei denen wird Kunderfreundlichkeit ganz klein geschrieben.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (8. März 2010)

jaramund schrieb:


> jop und wird sich hoffentlich besser durchsetzen - von vorteil wäre es wenn amd und nvidia sich vllt doch mal einigen könnten



Glaube ich nicht, denn Nvidia hat Geld in PhysikX rein gesteckt als die Aegis aufgekauft haben, so einfach wird es nicht sein, das die ihr Produkt aufgeben werden.

AMD macht es besser, da es ein offener Standard wird für jedermann.

Ausserdem muss die Leistung auch stimmen

mal sehen wer nachgeben muss.

mfg


----------



## Demon (8. März 2010)

des klingt doch ma richtig schön
freu mich schon auf weitere details
auf jeden fall ein seeeehr interesantes thema
aber ich glaub iwi nicht das nvidia und amd
an einem strang ziehen werden^^
wird sich zeigen welche technik von beiden sich
da durchsetzt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. März 2010)

Dann geht Nvidia ein Verkaufsargument verlohren, aber wenn man es nicht nur über Nvidia Karte laufen lassen kann kommen bestimmt mehr Spiele damit raus. Vielleicht kommt dann THEY. Fand die Idee total genial aber wo ist denn geblieben?


----------



## HalifaxX (8. März 2010)

Ouh.. jaa das war für mich auch ein kaufkriterium von einer ATI aber wenn das bald kommt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Astimon (8. März 2010)

AMD hat gar keine andere Chance als einen offenen Standard zu entwickeln.

Nvidia hat einfach mehr Kapital um PhysX zu vermarkten und voranzubringen. Würde AMD jetzt mit einem proprietären Standard kommen, würde der gnadenlos eingehen.

So ist ein Argument für AMD's Lösung, das jede Hardware die Effekte unterstützt (z.B. erweiterter Kundenkreis für Spieleentwickler).

Natürlich wird Nvidia weiter Geld in Entwicklerstudios stecken, damit diese PhysX in ihr Spiel bringen. Ich hoffe aber das sich der offene Standard durchsetzt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. März 2010)

glaube ich nicht, denn PhysX ist immer noch ab dx9.0c verfügbar, was bei Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine nicht der Fall ist. 
dafür benötigt man ein DX11 Graka und da hat nVidia immer noch den Vorteil das PhysX ab 50€ verfügbar ist. 
Wie bei vielen mit ATI als Render- und nVidia als PhysX-karte in einen System(wie bei mir).


----------



## Explosiv (8. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht, denn PhysX ist immer noch ab dx9.0c verfügbar, was bei Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine nicht der Fall ist.



Nein, dass ist nicht ganz richtig. AMD’s Ziel ist es die Physik-Engine für jede GPU und *CPU* verfügbar zu machen. DX-11 ist dafür nicht zwingend notwendig.

Früher lief Ageia-PhysX größtenteils auch auf der CPU, nicht nur auf den Ageia-Karten. Erst durch Nvidia hatte sich das geändert, aber der Physik-Engine selbst ist es egal, auf welchen Render-Pfad sie läuft .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## dj*viper (8. März 2010)

na da bin ich auch mal sehr gespannt, wie es sich da entwickelt. wär schön, wenn amd das schafft, sich gegen nvidia durchzusetzen


----------



## moe (8. März 2010)

wurde ehrlich gesagt auch langsam zeit.

richtig genial wärs jetzt, wenn amd karten mit zwei chips entwickeln würde - einen für die physik und einen für die "normalen" grafikberechnungen.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (8. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht, denn PhysX ist immer noch ab dx9.0c verfügbar, was bei Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine nicht der Fall ist.
> dafür benötigt man ein DX11 Graka und da hat nVidia immer noch den Vorteil das PhysX ab 50€ verfügbar ist.
> Wie bei vielen mit ATI als Render- und nVidia als PhysX-karte in einen System(wie bei mir).



OpenCL oder DirectCompute sind die benötigten APIs für die DMM 2.

OpenCL gibt es seit 08.12.2008

DirectCompute von MicroSoft wird bereits mit DX10 Unterstützt (seit ende 2006)

Übrigens gibt es mittlerweile DX11 Karten von ATI ab 40€ siehe diesen Link


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht, denn PhysX ist immer noch ab dx9.0c verfügbar, was bei Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine nicht der Fall ist.
> dafür benötigt man ein DX11 Graka und da hat nVidia immer noch den Vorteil das PhysX ab 50€ verfügbar ist.
> Wie bei vielen mit ATI als Render- und nVidia als PhysX-karte in einen System(wie bei mir).



PhysX ist erst ab DX10 Verfügbar, denn erst ab diesen Zeitpunkt wurde CUDA eingeführt. 
Sofern diese DMM2 auch auf HD3870 und Co lauffähig ist, wäre es durchaus ein möglicher Konkurent für PhysX. Allerdings muss es sich erst noch beweisen. Havok fand ich persönlich ehr dürftig (sonst wäre es wohl nicht auf CPUs lauffähig gewesen).


----------



## DarkMo (8. März 2010)

zumindest ein besserer ansatz als ein "geheim" gehaltener krams. also eben ned offen wie physx. genau das is das, was physx das genick bricht. mags noch so geil sein - wenn man sich als entwickler durch das nutzen von physx große marktteile von vornherein verwehrt, dann wird das keiner "freiwillig" nutzen wollen.

vllt fühlt sich ja nv ein wenig gedrängt, von ihrer bisherigen politik abzusehen und in die entwicklung mit einzusteigen - aber eben unter einem offenen ansatz. mag nv noch so viel bezahlt haben dafür - wenns keiner nutzt bringts auch nix


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> OpenCL oder DirectCompute sind die benötigten APIs für die DMM 2.
> 
> OpenCL gibt es seit 08.12.2008
> 
> ...



Cool. hoffentlich kommt das bald. 40€ ist ein guter Preis und 2x ATI im PC ist besser als 1x ATI und 1x nVidia.


----------



## The_Final (8. März 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass diese Engine auch etwas leistet. Ein offener Standard für Physikberechnungen wäre etwas Feines, was sich dann auch durchsetzen könnte.


----------



## tm0975 (8. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Endlich eine Alternative zu PhysX



hoffentlich endlich ein offener standard, und nicht so n proprietärer mist wie nvidia das praktiziert. btw, physik gibts in hunderten spielen und meist auf der cpu. also dass physix DIE lösung ist, erzählt acuh nur nvidia und deren jünger...
für mich ist physx kein kaufkriterium, offene standards schon!




GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Havok fand ich persönlich ehr dürftig (sonst wäre es wohl nicht auf CPUs lauffähig gewesen).


dann informiere doch mal über die eigentumsverhältnisse bei havok, dann wird dir klar werden, warum das ding auf cpus optimiert wurde...


----------



## NCphalon (8. März 2010)

Ich fänds geil wenn das wirklich von meiner HD4850 unterstützt wird... dann bleibt die beim nächsten GraKa Update für die Physik erhalten un mein NT is endlich ausgelastet^^


----------



## MARIIIO (8. März 2010)

Uiuiui... Nvidia kriegt momentan ja einen nach dem anderen Eingeschenkt: Fermi wird wohl keine Überkarte, die Probleme mit den Treibern, AMD sahnt mit der 5XXX-Reihe total ab, und jetzt machen sie Nvidia auch noch ein bis dato Alleinstellungsmerkmal ab. Wenn man das jetzt mit der Situation von vor nem halben Jahr verlgiecht werden die Nvidia-Bosse weinen ^^

Habe mich schon gefragt, wann AMD auch endlich auf den Zug aufspringt...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> dann informiere doch mal über die eigentumsverhältnisse bei havok, dann wird dir klar werden, warum das ding auf cpus optimiert wurde...



Mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass Havok Intel gehört.  Aber was tut das zur Sache meiner Aussage?


----------



## Two-Face (8. März 2010)

Öhm, Havok war von Anfang an für die CPU gedacht, die GPU-Version - HavokFX - wurde relativ bald eingestellt. Intel hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Wenn eine Engine zu 100% nur für die CPU gedacht ist, dann kann sie ja nur auf CPU optimiert sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Error1942 (8. März 2010)

Hauptsache ist doch, das Bewegung in den Markt kommt und damit auch die Produkte im Wettbewerb stehen. Was besseres kann uns als Kunden doch garnicht passieren, das heißt dann wieder Preissenkung (:

Aber auf jedenfall wär ati&ati zurzeit besser als ati&nv !


----------



## Naraya (8. März 2010)

läuft der offene standart denn auch auf ner alten Ageakarte?


----------



## NCphalon (8. März 2010)

Glaub net... DMM2 setzt doch DirectCompute voraus und das unterstützt die ageia PPU zummindest net ohne weiteres.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, Havok war von Anfang an für die CPU gedacht, die GPU-Version - HavokFX - wurde relativ bald eingestellt. Intel hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Wenn eine Engine zu 100% nur für die CPU gedacht ist, dann kann sie ja nur auf CPU optimiert sein, oder nicht?



Meine Grundaussage war die, dass mich Havok als Physikengine nicht überzeugen kann. Allerdings ist es aufgrund dessen, dass herkömliche CPUs nicht gerade als gut parallel arbeitende Chips bekannt sind, auch nicht verwunderlich, dass mangels Rechenkapazität Havok nicht unbedingt mit Effekten um sich werfen kann (IMO). GPU-Physikberechnungen gehört eindeutig die Zukunft.
Was ihr da jetzt sonst noch in meine Aussage reininterpretieren wollt, versteh ich leider nicht so recht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Meine Grundaussage war die, dass mich Havok als Physikengine nicht überzeugen kann. Allerdings ist es aufgrund dessen, dass herkömliche CPUs nicht gerade als gut parallel arbeitende Chips bekannt sind, auch nicht verwunderlich, dass mangels Rechenkapazität Havok nicht unbedingt mit Effekten um sich werfen kann (IMO). GPU-Physikberechnungen gehört eindeutig die Zukunft.
> Was ihr da jetzt sonst noch in meine Aussage reininterpretieren wollt, versteh ich leider nicht so recht.


 
Da spricht unwissen aus dir. Havok kann sehr wohl mit PhysX mithalten. Es gibt ein Fracturesystem, ein Animationssystem (sehr potent). Das einzige was es nicht kann, aber dafür bräuchte man auch keine Physik-engine, sind Partikeleffekte.
Das einzige Problem ist, dass Havok richtig viel Geld kostet, was bei PhysX nicht der fall ist, da es NV kostenlos anbietet.

Zum anderen bietet GPU berechnete Physik nur bedingt leistungsvorteile. Im schnitt wird man wohl nur um das doppelt bis dreifache schneller berechnen können. Da aber derzeit die Corezahl zu steigen scheint wäre es doch eine überlegung wert eine Dynamische Engine zu schaffen die schaut wo gerade die meisten Kapazitäten frei sind und dies in realtime anpasst.
Zuanderen sind manche Spiele sehr GPU lastig, da wäre eine GPGPU berechnete Physik eher unvorteilhaft.


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. März 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Uiuiui... Nvidia kriegt momentan ja einen nach dem anderen Eingeschenkt: Fermi wird wohl keine Überkarte, die Probleme mit den Treibern, AMD sahnt mit der 5XXX-Reihe total ab, und jetzt machen sie Nvidia auch noch ein bis dato Alleinstellungsmerkmal ab. Wenn man das jetzt mit der Situation von vor nem halben Jahr verlgiecht werden die Nvidia-Bosse weinen ^^


 

Schön gesagt, GO CRY NV Masterbob 

naja, b2t

Ich fahr zz recht gut mit meioner ATi Als renderkarte und ner 86GT Als PhysXslave.

aber wär schön wenn AMD was Konkurenzfäiges hinbekommt 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## CentaX (9. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht, denn PhysX ist immer noch ab dx9.0c verfügbar, was bei Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine nicht der Fall ist.
> dafür benötigt man ein DX11 Graka und da hat nVidia immer noch den *Vorteil das PhysX ab 50€ verfügbar ist. *
> Wie bei vielen mit ATI als Render- und nVidia als PhysX-karte in einen System(wie bei mir).



Joa, kannst ja mal nen Kumpel fragen ... 8800 GTS / 640mb, dazu Batman. Und dann mal probieren, PhysX gescheit zum Laufen zu kriegen ... Da hilft auch ne "50€ PhysX Karte" nicht, mit seiner 2. 9500 GT dazu ruckelts mit 20 statt 10 FPS.

@ Topic: PhysX soll eh endlich aussterben und durch nen offenen Standard ersetzt werden. Dann haben auch alle was von.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. März 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Da spricht unwissen aus dir. Havok kann sehr wohl mit PhysX mithalten. Es gibt ein Fracturesystem, ein Animationssystem (sehr potent). Das einzige was es nicht kann, aber dafür bräuchte man auch keine Physik-engine, sind Partikeleffekte.
> Das einzige Problem ist, dass Havok richtig viel Geld kostet, was bei PhysX nicht der fall ist, da es NV kostenlos anbietet.
> 
> Zum anderen bietet GPU berechnete Physik nur bedingt leistungsvorteile. Im schnitt wird man wohl nur um das doppelt bis dreifache schneller berechnen können. Da aber derzeit die Corezahl zu steigen scheint wäre es doch eine überlegung wert eine Dynamische Engine zu schaffen die schaut wo gerade die meisten Kapazitäten frei sind und dies in realtime anpasst.
> Zuanderen sind manche Spiele sehr GPU lastig, da wäre eine GPGPU berechnete Physik eher unvorteilhaft.



Sicherlich bietet es all das, aber immer nur in Maßen, da sonst der CPU einfach nicht hinterher kommt. Die ersten wirklich bombastischen Havok-Demos, die ich sah, kamen nachdem AMD eine Zusammenarbeit mit Havok ankündigte und ein paar GPU-Beschleunigte Szenen zeigte. Leider wurde es um dieses Bündnis dann doch ziemlich still, vermutlich weil Intel mit dem Scheitern des Larabee merkte, dass man niemals selbst mitmischen können wird.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Sicherlich bietet es all das, aber immer nur in Maßen, da sonst der CPU einfach nicht hinterher kommt.


 
Das sagst du... so ist es aber in der realität nicht. Wenn man sich z.b. mal anschaut wie derzeit Encoding beschleunigt, ist es schon ernüchternd. CPUs sind teilweiße nur halb so langsam und wenn die corezahl steigt wird auch die encoding geschwindigkeit steigen. Die CPU hat doch bei vielen spielen nix mehr zu tun, selbst wenn 4 Cores unterstütz werden ist die auslastung meinst nicht über 50%. Da könnte man eine auf CPU optimierte Physik-engine gut und gern auf 1-2 cores verteilen und braucht so keine Shaderunits von der GPU dafür zu verschwenden.
Klar ist das bei den meisten spielen über die GPU locker möglich da kaum ein Konsolenport die Graka wirklich auslastet. Aber man sollte auch mal ein wenig an morgen denken und sinnvoll die komponenten ansprechen die im rechner sind. Nicht das irgendwann die CPU einen überflüssig erscheint obwohl sie es bei weitem nicht ist.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. März 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das sagst du... so ist es aber in der realität nicht. Wenn man sich z.b. mal anschaut wie derzeit Encoding beschleunigt, ist es schon ernüchternd. CPUs sind teilweiße nur halb so langsam und wenn die corezahl steigt wird auch die encoding geschwindigkeit steigen. Die CPU hat doch bei vielen spielen nix mehr zu tun, selbst wenn 4 Cores unterstütz werden ist die auslastung meinst nicht über 50%. Da könnte man eine auf CPU optimierte Physik-engine gut und gern auf 1-2 cores verteilen und braucht so keine Shaderunits von der GPU dafür zu verschwenden.
> Klar ist das bei den meisten spielen über die GPU locker möglich da kaum ein Konsolenport die Graka wirklich auslastet. Aber man sollte auch mal ein wenig an morgen denken und sinnvoll die komponenten ansprechen die im rechner sind. Nicht das irgendwann die CPU einen überflüssig erscheint obwohl sie es bei weitem nicht ist.



Bis sich die Kernzahl von CPUs verdoppelt hat, hat sich die Rechenkapazität von GPUs um ein vielfaches mehr gesteigert. Als die ersten Quadcores rauskamen (2006) hatten GPUs aus dem gleichen Jahr ~500GFlops. Eine inzwischen angestaubte GTX285 hat ca. das doppelte und eine aktuelle HD5870 nunmehr das sechsfache, auch wenn es sich nur in etwa dreifacher 3D-Leistung wiederspiegelt. Bis Oktocores das Licht der Welt erblicken, dürften die GPUs noch einiges an Boden gut machen.
Nach den letzten Benchmarks, die ich gesehen hab, lag ein Core i7 920 etwa auf einem Level mit einer 9600 GT (weniger als 500GFlops, kein Vergleich zu aktuellen GPUs) bei Video-Encoding und das ist bei weitem keine Highend-Karte mehr. Die kommenden (vollständig auf GPGPU spezialisierten) GTX480 dürften jedes Dual-Xeon-System bei Physikberechnungen und allen sonstigen parallelisierbaren Anwendungen mühelos zerstäuben.


----------



## Two-Face (9. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Meine Grundaussage war die, dass mich Havok als Physikengine nicht überzeugen kann. Allerdings ist es aufgrund dessen, dass herkömliche CPUs nicht gerade als gut parallel arbeitende Chips bekannt sind, auch nicht verwunderlich, dass mangels Rechenkapazität Havok nicht unbedingt mit Effekten um sich werfen kann (IMO). GPU-Physikberechnungen gehört eindeutig die Zukunft.
> Was ihr da jetzt sonst noch in meine Aussage reininterpretieren wollt, versteh ich leider nicht so recht.



Ich bezog mich damit auf tm0975's Aussage, dass Havok aufgrund von Intels Aufkauf CPU-optimiert sei.
Und mit Zukunftssicherheit sehe ich da vorerst nullinger, da PhysX gegenüber Havok den gewaltigen Nachteil hat, dass es nicht für's Gameplay verwendet werden kann - und genau da liegt derzeit der Hund begraben. Ohne einen einheitlichen Standard, den sowohl von ATI als auch von Nvidia genutzt werden kann, werden wir in Zukunft wohl ausschließlich zerberstendes Mobilar und zersplitternde Fliesen zu sehen bekommen - da sahen die Physik-Effekte von _Crysis_ stellenweise weitaus spektakulärer aus - und das Game benötigt dafür einen nicht mal so schnellen Dual-Core.
Darüber hinaus kann man von PhysX-"Beschleunigung" wohl überhaupt nicht sprechen, eher von PhysX-"Zuschaltung" unter Definition von zusätzlichen, pysikalischen Effekten.


----------



## tm0975 (9. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass Havok Intel gehört.  Aber was tut das zur Sache meiner Aussage?



Intel optimiert seine engine auf cpu, obwohl sie aus richtung gpu kommt. bei nvidia ist es genau umgekehrt, nvidia hat was gekauft, was sehr gut auf cpus lief, sogar unter ausnutzung mehrerer kerne, hat selbst aber keine cpu und daher den ganzen quark auf gpu umgemünzt. ich erwarte einen standard, bei dem es egal ist, ob der rechner eine gute cpu oder gpu hat, sondern sich die jeweiligen ressourcen nimmt, ohne proprietäre software, treiber etc. ungefähr so, wie hier von sapphire beschrieben:

Grafikkartenpartner über DirectX 11 und GPGPU - News - Hardware-Infos

das wäre im sinne der anwender und ich hoffe, dass amd diesen weg einschlägt.


Noch ein interessanter Nachtrag:

http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=3462


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. März 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Joa, kannst ja mal nen Kumpel fragen ... 8800 GTS / 640mb, dazu Batman. Und dann mal probieren, PhysX gescheit zum Laufen zu kriegen ... Da hilft auch ne "50€ PhysX Karte" nicht, mit seiner 2. 9500 GT dazu ruckelts mit 20 statt 10 FPS.


 
also da schwächelt wohl die GTS, bei mir rennts mit GT120+HD2900XT maxout mit 30 FPS
und aufm Großen habsch 50

also, habt ihr PhysX auch aktivirt, im Drivermenu

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Two-Face (9. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Intel optimiert seine engine auf cpu, obwohl sie aus richtung gpu kommt. bei nvidia ist es genau umgekehrt, nvidia hat was gekauft, was sehr gut auf cpus lief, sogar unter ausnutzung mehrerer kerne, hat selbst aber keine cpu und daher den ganzen quark auf gpu umgemünzt.



So ein Blödsinn.
1. War Havok von Anfang an für die CPU gedacht (Havok gibt's schon seit über 10 Jahren, damals war die Möglichkeit Physik über die Grafikkarte zu rendern noch als Gedanke in den Köpfen irgendwelcher schlauer Entwickler) und 2. War PhysX bzw. die Novodex-Engine für einen speziellen Physik-Beschleuniger (PPU) gedacht - auf CPUs lief das abartig mies. Havok kann hervorragend mit der CPU umgehen, PhysX skalierte kaum mit mehreren Kernen, wie alte PCGH-Benchmarks gezeigt haben - sogar 3Ghz Quad-Cores waren mit gewissen PhysX-Spielen (Warmonger, CellFactor) völlig überfordert, weil nur ein Kern ausgelastet wird. 

Habe die Erfahrung als Ageia-Nutzer selber gemacht, also erzähl mir nicht, PhysX lief gut mit CPUs.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Bis sich die Kernzahl von CPUs verdoppelt hat, hat sich die Rechenkapazität von GPUs um ein vielfaches mehr gesteigert. Als die ersten Quadcores rauskamen (2006) hatten GPUs aus dem gleichen Jahr ~500GFlops. Eine inzwischen angestaubte GTX285 hat ca. das doppelte und eine aktuelle HD5870 nunmehr das sechsfache, auch wenn es sich nur in etwa dreifacher 3D-Leistung wiederspiegelt. Bis Oktocores das Licht der Welt erblicken, dürften die GPUs noch einiges an Boden gut machen.
> Nach den letzten Benchmarks, die ich gesehen hab, lag ein Core i7 920 etwa auf einem Level mit einer 9600 GT (weniger als 500GFlops, kein Vergleich zu aktuellen GPUs) bei Video-Encoding und das ist bei weitem keine Highend-Karte mehr. Die kommenden (vollständig auf GPGPU spezialisierten) GTX480 dürften jedes Dual-Xeon-System bei Physikberechnungen und allen sonstigen parallelisierbaren Anwendungen mühelos zerstäuben.


 
Dir ist aber schon bewusst das Parallelisierung nicht unendlich skaliert werden kann. Irgendwann gibt es einfach kaum noch Geschwindigkeitsgewinn. GFlops sagen wenig über die Tatsächliche leistung aus. Sieht man doch bei vielen Multicore und GPU optimierten Encodern. Da ist wie gesagt kein 6 fach schnellere abarbeitung zu beobachten. Meistens eher doppeld bis dreifach so schnell. Bei simplen encodings, wenn das material aus After Effects zum Beispiel kommt, kann das sogar noch geringer werden.


----------



## Fl_o (9. März 2010)

hmm wieder mal ne news und ich wette man hört erst in 2 Jahren wieder was davon..


----------



## BigBoymann (9. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Bis Oktocores das Licht der Welt erblicken, dürften die GPUs noch einiges an Boden gut machen.



Naja, solange dauert es auch nicht mehr, bzw. liegt es nicht zurück. Ich möchte nur kurz daran erinnern, dass AMD bereits den 12Kerner Magny Cours auslierfert. Ist also quasi eine verdreifachung der Kerne, da liegen dann schon einige Kerne brach und werden auch von den besten und neueste Spielen nicht genutzt. Also Leistung ist da!!!

Aber generell finde ich PhysX zur Zeit das Maß der Dinge, realistisch und einfach gut, muss man doch neidlos anerkennen können. 
Schade finde ich, dass NV jedem ATI Nutzer derart große Steine in den Weg legt, wenn die es sinnvoll machen würden zusätzlich eine NV ins System zu bauen um PhysX voll nutzen zu können, hätte ich schon lange eine im System, werde aber gebremst, dadurch dass ich dann wieder basteln müsste. 
Deshalb bin ich auch hier wieder pro AMD/ATI die einen offenen Standard anbieten wollen den jeder individuell umsetzen kann und sollte, damit ein jeder in jeder möglichen Konstellation alles perfekt nutzen kann.


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. März 2010)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Schade finde ich, dass NV jedem ATI Nutzer derart große Steine in den Weg legt, wenn die es sinnvoll machen würden zusätzlich eine NV ins System zu bauen um PhysX voll nutzen zu können, hätte ich schon lange eine im System, werde aber gebremst, dadurch dass ich dann wieder basteln müsste.


 
is ganz easy, son setup
und tut auch perfekt

howto

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (9. März 2010)

Ich denke AMD hat mit der für alle zugänglichen DMM 2 Engine nur " Eine " Chance, diese als offenen Standart zu etablieren! 
Sie müssten es schaffen diese so zu erstellen, das sie jeder Publisher einfach einsetzten kann.
Ohne dafür jedesmal zB ehemalige Agaia Angestellte hinzuziehen zu müssen!

So kann jede Spiele-Schmiede selbst entscheiden ob sie eine Physikbeschleunigung implementiert und das ohne von nVidia abhängig zu sein.


----------



## Explosiv (9. März 2010)

So langsam kommt das ganze ins Rollen  : 
AMD-game-devs-only-use-physx-for-the-cash

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. März 2010)

THX ILAN12346.
Ich meine das PhysX schon gut entwickelt wurde und wie sich AMD durchsetzt, da kann man nur abzuwarten.
@CentaX also eine 9500GT mit 256MB und ne 4870 hat man bei Batman mit alles hoch bei 1680x1050 über 50FPS


----------



## zcei (9. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> ...
> Physik-Engine Bullet wird das Ganzen genannt.
> ...



Und dann kommt nVidia und verklagt AMD, da Pysik ja doch zu sehr PhysX ähnelt  

Aber schon gut von AMD was eigenes zu machen  Wenn die Entwickler es dann auch umsetzen, da es auf AMD und nVidia GraKas geused werden kann, dann wäre das doch ein voller Erfolg!


----------



## rebel85 (9. März 2010)

bin mal gespannt wann das rauskommt ....
und endlich dann was auf ati karten


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (9. März 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Und dann kommt nVidia und verklagt AMD, da Pysik ja doch zu sehr PhysX ähnelt
> 
> Aber schon gut von AMD was eigenes zu machen  Wenn die Entwickler es dann auch umsetzen, da es auf AMD und nVidia GraKas geused werden kann, dann wäre das doch ein voller Erfolg!



Na ja an den Grundfesten der Physik "an Sich", kann auch nVidia nicht rütteln oder es für sich alleine beanspruchen 
Aktion und Reaktion und was es da noch alles gibt....

Es kommt nur darauf an, wie es umgesetzt wird, und da AMD die API DirectCompute und OpenCL wählt, unterscheidet sich doch schon hier der Weg zur Technischen Lösung.

Deshalb Go AMD Go...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. März 2010)

neuste info dazu von news.ati-forum.de:
AMD-Manager Richard Huddy kritisiert Nvidia´s PhysX


----------



## zcei (9. März 2010)

Das war auch eher als Joke und Satire auf Apple gemeint^^

Und der Name oO Physik PhysX schon krass 

Das die technische Umsetzung anders ist, ist schon alleine wegn OpenCL klar  So noobig bin ich nun auch nich


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (9. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> neuste info dazu von news.ati-forum.de:
> AMD-Manager Richard Huddy kritisiert Nvidia´s PhysX



Sind von mir auf Seite Eins im Haupttext als Update eingeplegt worden.

Aber doch gibt es Neuigkeiten:

Das erste Game mit der Bullit Physics ist bereits released worden: Zero Gear In dem Video bekommt man einen ersten Eindruck davon.

Auf der offiziellen Homepage zur DMM 2 und Bullit Physics wurde nun Folgender Kommentar dazu abgegeben (Zitat):
AMD announced that it’s giving away a free version of Pixelux’s DMM2 material physics engine to selected game developers. 
Pixelux has also just announced that its DMM2 physics engine now includes Bullet Physics as the default rigid body physics system.

Planet3D hat weitere Einzelheiten dazu Veröffentlich, unter anderem ein paar Details zur Physik Berechnung:

* eine GPU beschleunigte Implementierung der Smoothed Particle Hydrodynamics - geglättete Teilchen-Hydrodynamik.
Strömungen von Flüssigkeiten und Gasen sich damit simulieren.

AMD/ATI scheint es wirklich zu durch zu setzen... 


@ zcei andere könnten es aber so Verstehen...darum der Kommentar... sonst haste recht...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (9. März 2010)

Der offene Standart wird dein Herstellerabhängigen Standart verdrängen. Je mehr Spiele es geben wird, die auf den offenen Standart setzen, und das werden sie, desto schneller wird PhysX verschwinden und Nvidia sich öffnen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. März 2010)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst das Parallelisierung nicht unendlich skaliert werden kann. Irgendwann gibt es einfach kaum noch Geschwindigkeitsgewinn. GFlops sagen wenig über die Tatsächliche leistung aus. Sieht man doch bei vielen Multicore und GPU optimierten Encodern. Da ist wie gesagt kein 6 fach schnellere abarbeitung zu beobachten. Meistens eher doppeld bis dreifach so schnell. Bei simplen encodings, wenn das material aus After Effects zum Beispiel kommt, kann das sogar noch geringer werden.



GFlops sagen zumindest bei GPGPU-Anwendungen (z.B. Physik) doch recht viel über die Leistung aus, allerdings weniger bei 3D-Berechnungen, da diese zu sehr Optimierungs- und Treiberabhängig sind.
Es gibt aber auch einige Anwendungen, die sich quasi unendlich stark parallelisieren lassen, wozu u.a. Video en-/decoding zählt. Bei Fluidberechnungen steigt die Leistung ebenso linear mit der Zahl der Shader an, da es pro Shader ein paar Teilchen weniger zu berechnen gibt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. März 2010)

Endlich! Hoffentlich steigen die Entwickler auch sofort darauf um, obwohl ich kaum dran Zweifle. Viele User wollen sich ja z.B. Just Cause 2 nicht kaufen, weil es NV exlusive Effekte hat. Wenn die das über einen offenen Standart machen, kaufen auch mehr Leute das Game.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (9. März 2010)

Ich find NVidias PhysX Benchteiligungen allen Nicht-NVidianern gegenüber auch wirklich verdammt dreist, und wenns nach mir ginge würde sowas bestraft werden (Und kommt jetzt nicht mit "Es geht nicht nach dir" und so.. Ist mir auch klar ).
AMD bringt da eine wirklich geniale Lösung: eine für alle Grafikkarten zugängliche Lösung - Für's Allgemeinwohl, nicht so selbstgeil wie NVidia...

Ich denke, NVidia PhysX wird untergehen, da es eben viele Entwickler gibt, die keinen Bock haben, so eine Physikengine zu integrieren, die nur für 50%(57%) der Kunden verfügbar ist...
Die DMM2 wird allen zugänglich. Mal sehen, ob's denn was mit dieser Physik-Engine wird.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> GFlops sagen zumindest bei GPGPU-Anwendungen (z.B. Physik) doch recht viel über die Leistung aus, allerdings weniger bei 3D-Berechnungen, da diese zu sehr Optimierungs- und Treiberabhängig sind.
> Es gibt aber auch einige Anwendungen, die sich quasi unendlich stark parallelisieren lassen, wozu u.a. Video en-/decoding zählt. Bei Fluidberechnungen steigt die Leistung ebenso linear mit der Zahl der Shader an, da es pro Shader ein paar Teilchen weniger zu berechnen gibt.


 
Video decoding vllt. aber nicht encoding, da viel prozesse auf einen vorherigen prozess abhängen. Gerade wenn es darum geht h.264 zu encoden, da viele vergleiche stattfinden und somit nur bedingt parallelisiert werden kann bzw. nur bis zu einem gewissen Maße. Auch bei physik ist nur eine bedingte parallelisierung möglich, da z.b. jeder substep eines Partikels nacheinander, da aufeinander basierend, abgearbeitet werden muss. Klar es gibt nie eine sittuation wo nur ein Partikel vorkommt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. März 2010)

Ein offener Standard ist im Vergleich zur Exklusivität von PhysX eine echte Innovation / Evolution am Spielemarkt. Wer ein Spiel erschafft, sollte selbst wählen können, ob er PhysX integriert oder nicht - oder ob er vielleicht eine andere Physikengine nehmen möchte. Mit der OpenCL-Lösung spielt AMD/ATI hier etwas aus, was einen herben Schlag für Nvidia bedeuten könnte und gleichzeitig auch den eigenen Ruf deutlich verbessern wird, sofern es aufgeht, versteht sich. Der Punkt ist ja im Endeffekt auch der, dass es somit immer weniger Punkte geben wird, warum man anstelle einer ATI eine Nvidia kaufen sollte - AMD/ATI macht es mit dieser Sache sehr richtig; Sie ziehen technologisch nach und könnten Nvidia's Steckenpferd damit vermutlich sogar ziemlich tief in die Kronjuwelen treten.


----------



## TKing (10. März 2010)

Sie ziehen zwar nach, nur meiner Meinung dauert das ganze ein wenig zu lange. Nvidia hat nämlich Physix schon lange und es gibt schließlich viele Games die darauf setzen. Ist abzuwarten, ob auch die großen Titel nach dieser einführung auf die Open Engine umsteigen.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

TKing schrieb:


> Sie ziehen zwar nach, nur meiner Meinung dauert das ganze ein wenig zu lange. Nvidia hat nämlich Physix schon lange und es gibt schließlich viele Games die darauf setzen. Ist abzuwarten, ob auch die großen Titel nach dieser einführung auf die Open Engine umsteigen.



Wenn es klappt und das hoffe ich, könnte man Spiele mit nVidias PhysiX und sogar viele Spiele ohne jeglicher Physikberechnung für DMM 2 / Bullit Engine Patchen/Updaten.

Das wurde schon zu 3Dfx Zeiten so gemacht, zB Tomb Raider 1 - 3Dfx Patch. (das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht damals  )

Wenns sich durchsetzt, gewinnt auf jeden Fall der Gamer


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (10. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> GFlops sagen zumindest bei GPGPU-Anwendungen (z.B. Physik) doch recht viel über die Leistung aus, allerdings weniger bei 3D-Berechnungen, da diese zu sehr Optimierungs- und Treiberabhängig sind.
> Es gibt aber auch einige Anwendungen, die sich quasi unendlich stark parallelisieren lassen, wozu u.a. Video en-/decoding zählt. Bei Fluidberechnungen steigt die Leistung ebenso linear mit der Zahl der Shader an, da es pro Shader ein paar Teilchen weniger zu berechnen gibt.




Dann wids ein großer vorteil für ati. denn was die rechenpower angeht, ist man ja bei den gflops werten ne ganze ecke vorne. Und damit würde man, umso stärker physik auf der gpu genutzt wiurd, immerweiter vorne liegen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2010)

weiter infos zu DMM2-Engine.
Digital Domain and Sony Pictures used *Bullet Physics Simulation* for a lot of the rigid body special effects in the movie 2012.
Für DMM2 wird ATI Stream Technology und diese ist aber der ATI HD 4350 vorhanden.
Ausserdem ist die technik auch in Cinema 4D 11.5 MoDynamics vorhanden:
ein beispiel: MAXON - The makers of CINEMA 4D and BodyPaint 3D


----------



## Explosiv (10. März 2010)

Mich wundert, dass hier nach 2 Tagen noch immer kein Artikel dazu gemacht wurde .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> weiter infos zu DMM2-Engine.
> Digital Domain and Sony Pictures used *Bullet Physics Simulation* for a lot of the rigid body special effects in the movie 2012.
> Für DMM2 wird ATI Stream Technology und diese ist aber der ATI HD 4350 vorhanden.
> Ausserdem ist die technik auch in Cinema 4D 11.5 MoDynamics vorhanden:
> ein beispiel: MAXON - The makers of CINEMA 4D and BodyPaint 3D



Dein Link verweist zu Maxon diese verwenden die *MoDynamics Engine* diese basiert auf der Bullet Engine. Von der DMM 2 Engine ist hier nicht die Rede.

Die DMM 2 Engine ist eine abgespeckte Version der ursprünglichen DMM 1 Engine, die durch die Bullet Engine ergänzt wird. Somit ist es eine eigenständige Physik-Engine. 
*Zitat:*
_Working closely with AMD and Bullet's main author, Erwin Coumans, we've enabled tight integration of our DMM2 system and Bullet Physics, giving developers a sophisticated, yet easy-to-use physics pipeline they can use to create things that have never been seen before
_(Die Quelle dazu wurde bereit auf Seite eins im Hauptartikel verlinkt)

Übrigens hat Lucas Arts die Digital Molecular Matter 2-Engine von Pixelux schon in bekannten Filmen wie Star Wars zum Einsatz gebracht...

Wie schon Berichtet wird die Physik-Berechnung bereits ab DX10 Unterstützt, das bedeutet:
ATI DX-10-Grafikchips ab Radeon HD2400XT und HD2600XT
nVidia DX-10-Grafikchips ab GeForce 8500 und 8600GS


@ Explosiv da biste nicht der einzige der sich wundert....Lohnen würde es sich...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Wie schon Berichtet wird die Physik-Berechnung bereits ab DX10 Unterstützt, das bedeutet:
> ATI DX-10-Grafikchips ab Radeon HD2400XT und HD2600XT
> nVidia DX-10-Grafikchips ab GeForce 8500 und 98600GS
> 
> ...



falsch. OpenCL bei ATI:
ATI Stream SDK v2.01 with OpenCL? 1.0 Support | AMD Developer Central
und nVidia PhysX:
GeForce Grafikprozessoren, die NVIDIA PhysX Technologie unter


----------



## Shooter-X (10. März 2010)

endlich eine eigene physik engine von amd, wurde auch zeit!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> falsch. OpenCL bei ATI:
> ATI Stream SDK v2.01 with OpenCL? 1.0 Support | AMD Developer Central
> und nVidia PhysX:
> GeForce Grafikprozessoren, die NVIDIA PhysX Technologie unter



OpenCL wird auch von Linux verwendet, hier stimmt deine Einschränkung...Aber nur Hier! 

Nicht ohne Grund wird die DMM 2 / Bullet Engine für DX10 (DirectCompute) und OpenCL programiert.

Bitte nicht einfach einzelne Details aus dem Zusammenhang reißen um sie dann  Frage zu stellen.
Wenn Du meine letzte Antwort (an Dich) genau liest wirst Du feststellen, das ich mich dort auf Grafikkarten der DX 10 Generation bezogen habe.

Was Du allesding mit Deinem zweiten Link zum Ausdruck bringen willst ist mir Schleierhaft, da:
1.) diese Fakten wohl allen Bekannt sein dürfte...
2.) die nVidia PhysX proprietärer ist!
3.) es in diesem Thread ganau darum geht, allen eine zugängliche PhysX Alternative zu bieten!


----------



## Crymes (10. März 2010)

Wann kann man denn mit der ersten Tech-Demo oder Anwendung rechnen?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Wann kann man denn mit der ersten Tech-Demo oder Anwendung rechnen?



Das erste Game mit der DMM 2 / Bullet Engine gibt es bereits...

ZERO GEAR Homepage und Video 

Auf bulletphysics.org wird es als erstes Game mit dieser Physik-Engine beschrieben...Wenn man sich das Video anschaut, bekommt man einen ersten Eindruck davon, was abgeht...

Steam hat es im Angebot...Sogar als Gratis Demo  (habs aber noch nicht gezockt)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2010)

der Link weist darauf hin das eine GeForce 8500 kein PhysX kann, bitte lesen dann meckern. 
Des weiteren bei ATI Supported Cards:
ATI Radeon™ HD 5970,5870,5850,5770,5750,5670,5570,4890,4870 X2,4870,4850 X2,4850,4830,4770,4670,4650,4550,4350.
dort steht nix von einer Radeon HD2400XT und HD2600XT diese können kein ATI Steam und kein open CL( nicht mit Open GL vertauschen).


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> der Link weist darauf hin das eine GeForce 8500 kein PhysX kann, bitte lesen dann meckern.
> Des weiteren bei ATI Supported Cards:
> ATI Radeon™ HD 5970,5870,5850,5770,5750,5670,5570,4890,4870 X2,4870,4850 X2,4850,4830,4770,4670,4650,4550,4350.
> dort steht nix von einer Radeon HD2400XT und HD2600XT diese können kein ATI Steam und kein open CL( nicht mit Open GL vertauschen).



Bevor ich etwas im Forum schreibe informiere ich mich immer vorher...

nVidia Zitat:
Supports for NVIDIA PhysX acceleration on all GeForce 8-series, 9-series and 200-series GPUs with a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory.
Ab PhysX Version 8.09.04 WHQL

Wieder beschränkst Du Dich auf OpenCL und unterschlägst die API Schnittstelle DX10

Deshalb nimm die Deinen eigenen Tipp zu Herzen und lies auch alles was geschrieben wird (nicht selektiv)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2010)

schau endlich mal auf diese seite!!!
PhysX GPUs
Und von nVidia offizielle info!!!
Which NVIDIA GeForce GPUs support PhysX?
GeForce 8-series GPUs and later (with a minimum of 32 cores and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory) support PhysX.
PhysX FAQ
GeForce 8500 GT
Cores:16


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> schau endlich mal auf diese seite!!!
> PhysX GPUs
> Und von nVidia offizielle info!!!
> Which NVIDIA GeForce GPUs support PhysX?
> ...



Unter folgendem Bild-Link, den ich extra nur für Dich erstellt habe, kannst Du sehen, das sogar noch Grafikkarten-Modelle weit unter der GeForce 8500er nVidia PhysiX fähig sind.
Dazu hier der original Link zur Quelle, einzusehen bei dem mittleren Reiter: Supported Products: NVIDIA PhysX System Software 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies bestätigt mein nVidia Zitat von vorhin, das PhysX auf allen GeForce 8XXX lauffähig ist

Wenn Du offiziellen nVidia Links nicht glaubst, was dann? / Für mich ist dieser Teil abgehakt.

P.S. Folgende Infos zu dieser offiziellen PhysX Version (für alle GraKas ab GeForce 8XXX)
Version: 8.09.04 WHQL / Release Date: 2008.09.16 / Operating System: Windows XP, Windows Vista 64-bit, Windows Vista / Language: English U.S. / File Size: 49.3 MB


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2010)

hast du eine drin oder hast du es schon getestet??
Ich ja und: ES GEHT NICHT!!!!
GeForce 8-series GPUs and later (*with a minimum of 32 cores* and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory) support PhysX.
außerdem dein genannter Treiber 8.09.04 WHQL ist stein alt. Release Date:	2008.09.16 , das wird nicht mehr unterstützt.
Hier der aktuelle: http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_9.09.1112.html mit anderen Daten.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> hast du eine drin oder hast du es schon getestet??
> Ich ja und: ES GEHT NICHT!!!!
> GeForce 8-series GPUs and later (*with a minimum of 32 cores* and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory) support PhysX.
> außerdem dein genannter Treiber 8.09.04 WHQL ist stein alt. Release Date:    2008.09.16 , das wird nicht mehr unterstützt.
> Hier der aktuelle: NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.09.1112 mit anderen Daten.



Computerbase hats geschafft...Komisch...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2010)

das sind Treiber-hacks. Du verstehst es nicht oder???
Eine 8400GS/8500GT/9400GT bremst enorm aus.
Ich zeige dir eine *offizielle* Liste und dann kommst solch ein sche.., ich habe ein Thread eröffnet mit PhysX und nicht du, also tue nicht so als ob du alles weist und dich damit auskennst. klar!
Ich halte mich nVidia`s *offizielle* liste und keine CB Hackerliste! nVidia wir solch eine Liste nicht aus Spaß an der Freude herausgeben, denn die GraKa die auf der Liste geführt sind haben einfach nicht die Leistung für PhysX und deren Komplexe Berechnung. Es ist nicht einfach über 100.000 Teilchen Physikalisch Perfekt zu berechnen und dazu brauch es mind. 32 Stream-Prozessoren. Ich beschäftige mich schon über 2 Jahre mit AGEIA PhysX und nVidia PhysX.

Supported products PhysX.
GeForce 200-series, 100-series, 9-series, and 8-series GPUs (with minimum of 32 cores and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory)
AGEIA PhysX Processors (All)


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> das sind Treiber-hacks. Du verstehst es nicht oder???
> Eine 8400GS/8500GT/9400GT bremst enorm aus.
> Ich zeige dir eine *offizielle* Liste und dann kommst solch ein sche.., ich habe ein Thread eröffnet mit PhysX und nicht du, also tue nicht so als ob du alles weist und dich damit auskennst. klar!
> Ich halte mich nVidia`s *offizielle* liste und keine CB Hackerliste! nVidia wir solch eine Liste nicht aus Spaß an der Freude herausgeben, denn die GraKa die auf der Liste geführt sind haben einfach nicht die Leistung für PhysX und deren Komplexe Berechnung. Es ist nicht einfach über 100.000 Teilchen Physikalisch Perfekt zu berechnen und dazu brauch es mind. 32 Stream-Prozessoren. Ich beschäftige mich schon über 2 Jahre mit AGEIA PhysX und nVidia PhysX.
> ...



Du machst Dich langsam Lächerlich... mit dem Satz: "Eine 8400GS/8500GT/9400GT bremst enorm aus" sagst Du ja selber das es geht.

Nochdazu hatte ich Dir einen offiziellen nVidia Link gegeben, der besagt es ist sehr wohl möglich. Selbst Ageia Karten erfüllen nicht alle die von Dir beschriebenen Hardware Anforderungen.

Warum gerade Du so von Hackerseiten redest und sie nieder machst, ist mir ein Rätzel. 
Da Du in Deiner Signatur bzw Spoiler selber soche Machenschaften förderst. In dem Du unter anderem Behauptest, es gibt eine offizielle Empfehlung von nVidia zu einem Treiber der es ermöglicht eine Mischbestückung (nVidia/ATI) incl DX11 und PhysiX zu betreiben....Warum setzt dann nVidia bei jedem Treiber Update erneut eine Sperre für ATI ein?

Was Du nicht weißt, das gibt es wohl nicht, oder wie?
Übrigens, je weiter sich PhysX entwickelt, desto schlechter läuft es auf den einfachsten Karte....aber es läuft


----------



## Pat4best (11. März 2010)

was wird denn das hier? kiddy contest?! 
tragt euren hahnenkampf wo anders aus, das wird langsam anstrengend!


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. März 2010)

Bleibt doch mal ruhig, es ist wohl jedem klar das selbst die Letzte Billig 8***er nVidia *TECHNICH!* in der Lage ist, PhysX berechnungen auf der GPU Durchzuführen, selbst mit nur 16s.Cores, und das die Begrenzung auf 32 Shader bzw 256 MB nur eine *SOFTWAR-Sperre* ist, genau wie das "if (ATI == MAIN) Than {PhysX=0}"

alles nur Softwaresperren, man sieht ja das es geht, sowohl bei Mir, Gordon, und hunderten anderen Usern.

Aber das ist Nicht das Thema um was es hier geht, es geht um die DMM2 und nicht um PhysX...

also, Pls back2topic

btw hab vor 1-2 Wochen meinem bro Zero Gear gekauft, isn ganz Lustiges game, Mariocart Clone 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Encore HD (12. März 2010)

Kann mich da auch nur anschließen : Endlich eine Alternative zu Physx. Kleine Frage : Verwendet Bad Company 2 Physx ? Sieht mir eher nicht so aus.


----------



## Encore HD (12. März 2010)

> Allerdings sponsert AMD eine leicht abgespeckte Free PC DMM2 Version, die in Kürze kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt werden soll.



Ich schätze mal genau damit wird AMD viele kleine Studios anziehen können, die gerade erst ihr erstes Spiel entwickeln. :daumen1: 

Auf jeden Fall klingt es nach einer sehr guten Idee


----------



## Crymes (12. März 2010)

Ich glaub BC2 nutzt Havok.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. März 2010)

Ich halte das für eine äußerst gute Idee. Wenn das klappt, hätten wir endlich einen echten Physik Standard, und müssen uns für sowas nicht zwingend nVidia Karten kaufen. PhysX ist in der Beziehung ganz einfach für den Popo. AMD scheint sowieso jetzt in allen Belangen gegen nVidia vorzugehen, um endlich wieder Marktführer zu werden. Jetzt bieten die ja eine TWIMTBP Alternative an. Ich kann nur sagen, der neue AMD CEO ist ein Glücksgriff, der Mann scheint sein Handwerk zu verstehen.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

Encore HD schrieb:


> Kann mich da auch nur anschließen : Endlich eine Alternative zu Physx. Kleine Frage : Verwendet Bad Company 2 Physx ? Sieht mir eher nicht so aus.



Dazu gibt es ein Interview mit dem Entwickler DICE...

Zitat:
*PCGH:* Die Frostbite Engine setzt auf Havok. Warum habt ihr euch  dazu entschieden, auf eine Middleware-Lösung zu setzen? Kannst du uns  näheres zu "Destruction 2.0" in Bad Company 2 erzählen und was haltet  ihr von GPU-beschleunigter Physik? 

*DICE:* _Havok ist  eine gute Basis für uns und wir haben sehr viele Änderungen vorgenommen,  um eine großflächige Zerstörung und weitläufige Multiplayer-Maps zu  ermöglichen. Ein interessantes und einzigartiges Feature ist das  zerstörbare Terrain, welches sich auf das Gameplay auswirkt:  Beispielsweise können Spieler in zuvor erzeugten Kratern in Deckung  gehen. Aktuell laufen alle Physik-Berechnungen multithreaded auf der  CPU, GPU-Beschleunigung ist eine interessante Perspektive für die  Zukunft_.

Der komplette Beitrag..hier

Mit seiner Annahme liegt Langsamfalter soweit richtig...


----------



## Sheeep (13. März 2010)

Was an OpenCL cool ist, das es nicht nur auf der GPU parallel läuft. 
Das gleiche Programm kann genausogut auf einer SSE3 CPU parallel laufen (hängt nur von einem Parameter ab, ob es CPU oder GPU verwendet). Und dann reicht plötzlich ein Q6600 bzw. ein Phenom 9650 um Physik zu berechnen. 
Es gibt zwar auch implementationen um CUDA auf der CPU parallel laufen zu lassen, aber dies benötigt deutlich mehr aufwand als bei OpenCL.


----------



## Encore HD (15. März 2010)

@ikarus_can_fly : Aha !

Aber mit Physx ist es leider nicht vergleichbar, da vor allem die Häuser ein seltsames Schadensmodell besitzen, dennoch fallen diese relativ realistisch zusammen. Hoffen wir mal das das bei BF3 besser wird .


----------



## iGreggy (15. März 2010)

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich das durchsetzt. Nicht damit Nvidia eins ausgewischt kriegt (falls sie wirklich mit fragwürdigen Methoden arbeiten dann ja), sondern dem Spieler und Entwickler zu liebe. Wer eine AMD GPU hat schaut bei Physix erstmal in die Röhre. Nvidia zwingt die Spieler sich eine Nvidia Karte zu kaufen. Ein offener Standard wäre hier Begrüßenswert, damit hätten es Entwickler auch einfacher. Jeder will immer nur sein eigenes Süppchen kochen, und wer ist der Dumme? Richtig, Spieler und Entwickler. Der Entwickler muss sich mit massig Codezeilen und Anpassungen rumschlagen, der Spieler hat die Bugs. Das wird  in Zukunft nicht mehr gehen, vor allem wegen den hohen Kosten, die ein Spiel verursacht. Insofern unterstütze ich AMD/Ati und hoffe das sie es schaffen einen Standard zu etablieren.


----------



## Encore HD (15. März 2010)

MS hat mit DirectCompute schon einen Standard für CPU Computing geschaffen, drum denke ich mal wird die Physik bei DX 12 ganz oben auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (15. März 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Ich glaub BC2 nutzt Havok.



Ja sie nutzt Havok. Das ist auch daran zu erkennen, dass Kleinstbruchstücke von Häusern einfach so verschwinden.


----------

